# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Licht- und Klang-Show in Sukhothai

## schiene

*Sukhothai presents eight mini light and sound shows* 

In den Ruinen des Wat Sa Sri Sukhothai im Historienpark von Sukhothai findet bis September einmal
im Monat eine Licht-Klang-Geschichtsshow statt.In traditionellen Kostümen der Sukhothaiperiode wird
Geschichte  dargestellt.

An jedem zweiten Freitag des Monats findet um 19 Uhr das Event statt.
Der Eintritt ist frei.
Quelle:
http://www.tatnews.org/sukhothai-pre...d-sound-shows/

----------


## Willi Wacker

This year, the* monthly mini show* will be held on 22 February, 8 March, 12 April (prior to the Songkran holiday), 10 May, 14 June, 11 July (prior to the Buddhist Lent Day), 9 August (prior to Mother’s Day), and 13 September at Wat Sasri inside the Sukhothai Historical Park, a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Admission to the show is free. - See more at: http://www.tatnews.org/sukhothai-pre....p2Z2ZGeO.dpuf

----------

